# 16 saddles stolen from Cheshire eventer's yard.



## Tiddlypom (14 February 2019)

Charlotte Clewlow (CJCeventing) had her tackroom cleared of all her saddles overnight on Tuesday 12 Feb '19. Her yard is near Malpas in Cheshire, she is a real grafter, and doesn't deserve this. These are mostly high end saddles.

This is a list, please help spread the word.

16 Saddles stolen today please keep a look out 
Amerigo Vega jump double flap brown 17 Medium Serial 17N28190415 
Equipe Olympia dressage Brown 18 +1 Serial 18N44530714 
Equipe Expression jump double flap brown 17 M+2 Serial 17N17010316
Voltaire custom made jump single flap brown 16.5 custom made with â€œBootsâ€ on the back and Swarovski crystals Serial 3774.18
Amerigo Vega jump double flap 17 Medium Wide Serial 17N10620318
Equipe Synergy brown single flap jump 17.5 medium 
Prestige Paris single flap brown 17 medium  x 2
Equipe Olympia  Dressage Brown 17 Medium
Equipe Emporio Dressage Black 18 Medium
Martin Guliver GP Black Bespoke 18 
Brown pony GP  15
Synthetic   Black GP 17 
Synthetic Dressage Black 17
Pessoa Brown 17 Medium
Brown Dressage Saddle 17.5

Charlotte giving my very green then 5yo homebred a peach of a ride clear XC in her first BE80, probably in one of the stolen saddles.


----------



## Rowreach (14 February 2019)

Thefts like these make my blood boil, they do so much more damage than just inconvenience.  I hope that with all the serial numbers, they'll be too hot to handle.

My tack room was robbed 25 years ago.  The police caught them a few days later, twenty miles away, because they'd nicked a bowler hat and had it on the parcel shelf of the car. Eagle eyed Bobby thought it was odd!

Hope Charlotte gets her saddles back.


----------



## Tiddlypom (15 February 2019)

Horse and Hound magazine have run a news item on the theft.

https://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/eventer-feels-violated-theft-16-saddles-worth-18000-679379

The show must go on...


----------



## splashgirl45 (15 February 2019)

seeing her empty tack room bought all my memories back when we had all of our saddles stolen...its devastating as it will cost a lot to replace them and also get the saddles fitting correctly....they are scum!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tiddlypom (15 February 2019)

It's so much more than just the financial hit, isn't it. It takes a lot of time to get saddles like this replaced and fitted, even if you have the readies.


----------



## phizz4 (18 February 2019)

t
This is terrible, and, as stated, is far more than the inconvenience of the loss, replacement costs, fitting etc. But, I can't help feeling that they are stealing this tack because there is a market for it. They must be selling it somewhere and people are knowingly, or unknowingly, buying stolen tack. If there was no market for a 'bargain' saddle there would be no point in this type of theft.


----------



## Asha (21 February 2019)

Great news on this ! Looks like the police have arrested the thieving scum . So all being well they may just get the saddles back ðŸ˜Š


----------



## Tiddlypom (21 February 2019)

Great news!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (21 February 2019)

That is great news. Having had our saddles taken a few months ago we had little hope of ours returning.


----------



## splashgirl45 (21 February 2019)

fingers crossed for them!!!!


----------



## DD (16 March 2019)

any updates


----------



## Tiddlypom (16 March 2019)

Unfortunately, although the thieves were apprehended, the saddles have not yet been recovered.




__ https://www.facebook.com/484848168239248/posts/2199319706792077


----------

